# Watercolor era info



## Santamaria (Apr 15, 2021)

I’d like to know the era of this original watercolor. It’s such a beautiful painting of a woman but I can’t identify country or era. It’s quite old with lots of pencil writing on the back of the picture I can’t read it very washed out but date appears to be early 20th century. The picture is signed but I can’t identify that either. The shadows and white line in picture aren’t on the painting. Just bad lighting. Thanks


----------



## Santamaria (Apr 15, 2021)

No guesses? Early 20th century? European or American? I found it in Trenton NJ so lots of old homes there the matting is water stained but not the picture itself. It’s painted on white thick paper .


----------



## simplelady (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi Santamaria. I most often paint with watercolors, but it does not give any specific characteristics for this painting. If I could watch it live, maybe I would say something about the paint itself. If we talk about other features, then it will not be difficult to determine the era. It is unlikely that this is the 1900s, rather it is the 1920s because then the fashion was very different. You can see for yourself - here is an article about 1900s fashion, but about 1920s. And in the 1920s, short haircuts were fashionable for girls. Most likely this is America because then the mafia flourished in the United States and in many films mafia's girls were depicted in just such clothes. But I can't say this with complete certainty, because at that time fashion was already almost the same everywhere. I can't say anything about the author. If you want to find out about it, then you need to contact a specialist in your city. It is unlikely that you will be given more information on the forums.


----------

